

Show HN: Perfect 2.0 - Send a postcard with ease - thebiglebrewski
https://www.postperfect.co/#home

======
lorax
Before filling out the postcard I would want to know how much it costs to send
it and what pictures I can put on the front. Neither of those seem possible

